# What To Use To Make These Sounds?



## Broth3rz (Jan 14, 2021)

So I've always wanted to make tracks and sound effects like these listed below.

1.  - 1:44 to 1:50. Sound at 1:50, the main percussion beat that repeats nonstop, starts at 1:12. I really love this song and would like to have an idea how he made those sounds.

Also 2:35 on that choir to the end, what VI would kinda come close to that? I know he recorded live in the end but I don't have that option.

2.  - 1:12-1:40 - How in the world? HOW? Awesome.

3.  - 1:00-1:35 (not the piano) I'm guessing thats just a synth? Also what type of percussion is that?

4.  - Throwing this in for another reference.

5.  - 0:20... Now *THIS* is what I'm really trying to make. I just LOVE that sound and that style of music, I don't know how to make anything like this? Please help me understand in going about this.

My best guess with all of this is I guess straight up using Synthesizers? If so, which is best for number 5 to make that sound? I just love that sound and how he switched it to guitar later.

So number 5 is what I'm really trying to do. How?

Thanks!


----------



## Jkist (Jan 15, 2021)

The lead from Chuck is a fairly straightforward lead sound and playing with the filter. You could assign the filter and maybe a second oscillator to a macro, and even a bit of distortion / drive, so that as you increase the knob, the filter opens up, the signal gets driven, and another osc layer gets added, giving it that intensity.

You can do this very easily in Vital, which is free.

As for that last sound, sounds to me like multi-voice saw, like 2-3 voices, slight detuning, with the filter cutoff rolled back a bit, and then an envelope applied to the global pitch that rises very slowly over time. Does that make sense? It sounds like you could use that same envelope to modulate the filter opening very slightly as the pitch rises, then make sure you have zero release so that it will end abruptly like it does.

Also sounds like he might have some delay or reverb on the sound, but you would have to bounce it to audio and then cut the delay/reverb tails on note-off...hope that makes sense too.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jan 15, 2021)

I"m pretty new to all this so I wouldn't know how to go about doing any of that.

It's really hurtful to know the type of music I'd like to make and I believe I have the tools, but I don't seem to know how to go about making it or where to start. Very disappointing.


----------



## Jkist (Jan 15, 2021)

No worries, it might sound super complicated right now, but its really not so bad. Download Vital, and watch a few tutorials. If you really want to be able to make sounds like this, it is very much worth the time investment required to learn how to do this stuff. Trust me!

If I have time, I might throw together a quick video for you, but it wouldnt be until Sunday. But I would be happy to show you the basics of synthesis, and run through how you might approximate those sounds very quickly.


----------



## christianobermaier (Jan 15, 2021)

Hm. If you go into a store and buy a guitar only to find out at home that you can't play, how can this be hurtful ? Of course you don't know how to do it if you're new. It's delusional to expect that buying this library or that synth or the other plugin will instantly make you crank out one epic hybrid orchestral track after the other (which it actually kinda does, but that's beside the point...)

If you're really new to all this, then maybe pick up an instrument and try to figure out some simple music, then go from there.


----------



## Broth3rz (Jan 15, 2021)

Jkist said:


> No worries, it might sound super complicated right now, but its really not so bad. Download Vital, and watch a few tutorials. If you really want to be able to make sounds like this, it is very much worth the time investment required to learn how to do this stuff. Trust me!
> 
> If I have time, I might throw together a quick video for you, but it wouldnt be until Sunday. But I would be happy to show you the basics of synthesis, and run through how you might approximate those sounds very quickly.


Well, if you have Steam or something that would be cool if you could stream or help with a question here or there. I could update you on all that I have and my set up also. I will PM you. Thanks.



christianobermaier said:


> Hm. If you go into a store and buy a guitar only to find out at home that you can't play, how can this be hurtful ? Of course you don't know how to do it if you're new. It's delusional to expect that buying this library or that synth or the other plugin will instantly make you crank out one epic hybrid orchestral track after the other (which it actually kinda does, but that's beside the point...)
> 
> If you're really new to all this, then maybe pick up an instrument and try to figure out some simple music, then go from there.


Of course I don't expect that but I don't even know what to type in to even try and learn what I'm wanting to make. And I don't really want to make music that I don't enjoy.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 15, 2021)

Just saw this... might fit here too




__





How To Design Slow Motion Sound Effects Booms | Whooshes | Sub Downs


How To Design Slow Motion Sound Effects Booms | Whooshes | Sub Downs In this video, we take a deep look into designing Cinematic Booms, Whooshes, and Sub Downs. Then we use these techniques to redesign a short slow motion clip. For these redesigns, I use both Ableton 10 & Nuendo 11 but the...




vi-control.net


----------



## Pier (Jan 15, 2021)

Broth3rz said:


> I"m pretty new to all this so I wouldn't know how to go about doing any of that.
> 
> It's really hurtful to know the type of music I'd like to make and I believe I have the tools, but I don't seem to know how to go about making it or where to start. Very disappointing.


Synthesis is a deep topic but it can be learned and you can get interesting results faster than you'd think.

Probably the most effective way to learn is with Syntorial:









Syntorial: The Ultimate Synthesizer Tutorial | Syntorial


Syntorial is more than just another synth tutorial. It's video game-like training software, that will teach you how to program synth patches by ear.




www.syntorial.com





All the sounds you mentioned can be done with Zebra. You could start with Vital which is free and extremely powerful, although it doesn't naturally lend itself to analog sounds like say the Cobra Kai one.

If Zebra or Vital seem intimidating check out The Legend by Synapse audio. Much simpler but full of realistic analog character.

Another first good synth is Hive by U-He. It's kind of a crossbreed between the analog and digital world with a very streamlined workflow and UI.


----------

